# How to make your fursona.



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 4, 2017)

*Hi there! Im Ruffus and this is my second post! i want to help new furries to find his perfect sona, so that is why i maked this post, i must say: 1) my english couldn't be totally acurrate and i'm using a traductor, 2) everything you see here does not have to be as it is, this is just an advice. 3) this is based on my experiences and videos that i've been see.

Lets start!

1) What animal represents you most?
*
This is very important in the fandom, you need first to identify your fursona based on your *personality*, it's not just that if you like wolves you have to be one! obviously, if you don't like some animal you can be a similar one but you should choose one with similar personality too, for example: If you want to be a wolf but you have a fox personality, you could chose a coyote. At least you could chose a mythological animal if you wish.
*But remember: It's nothing useful chose a animal that haves a different personality from yours.
*
a) You can do an online personality test on youtube for *guiding* you because there isn't tests for any animal.
b) Ask those around you without shame (yes, it's embarassing but that can help you very much).
c) If you are more "spiritual" you can base yourself on the animal that follows you.
For example: I think i was a wolf, but in every i went i saw lynxes, like: on tv, on books, on videos, on people that called me lynx, etc. so that's is why i chosed now a lynx, after all, they became my favorite animal! (i'm not "spiritual" but i saw that coincidences so that's why i chosed a lynx).

The animal who finds you may not be the one you expected, but with time and patience you will see that it is the perfect one for each one of you!
*So remember: "You dont find the furry fandom, the furry fandom finds you".


2) The History of your fursona.
*
Apart from being important in the furry fandom, it gives a creative touch for your fursona.

Create the history of the life of your fursona, could be similar to what you lived in reality but with a metaphorical touch. Let your enemies be the obstacles of life, let your achievements be those battles that you win and make the friends that you currently have, are in the form of furry!

At least the story may be like in another dimension, but do not exaggerate too much!

*3) Social behavior (very important).
*
In the furry fandom there isn't racism, so please, try to be a better person in the community so there is always peace and tranquility, this is one of the best qualities that fandom have, you can make good friends, you can express yourself, have fun, etc!

You need to respect others, not be self-centered and try to be less shy, I assure you that if you follow these last ones you will be much better in the community.

*4) Extras:*

I have some ideas for you to make in the fandom.

a) Your fursona's music theme!
This isn't necessary, it's only if you like but admit it it's fun!
You can search a music theme that gives the feelings of your personality/a music that you really like.
I selected a theme that i really love that i found in a tutorial video, the name is: "Sonic Advance - Cosmic angel zone [Throwback fm mix]"


b) A legion of furs.

This is really fun and you can make a legion with friends of something that you like, i don't have too much information about this but... meh, do it yourself :v


c) Help other furs like me.

You can be a really great person if you help other furs with their problems, you will make friends in the way and you will fell more happy with yourself!


*End of the post!

I hope that helped you finding your sona!

If you have questions, reply this post in the comments.

Bye!*


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow Ruffus, you put a lot of effort into that. Hope it helps out some of the new furs


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 4, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Wow Ruffus, you put a lot of effort into that. Hope it helps out some of the new furs


Hehehe thank you very much, i just want to make the fandom bigger ;3


----------



## shelby079 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you ver much for your advice. This is exactly what this new furry needs. Some homework to do.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 5, 2017)

^^ feel free to PM any of the 'regulars' if needed... a lot of this process is very personal and unique to you, but we can  at least give perspective.  

óÓÒò


----------



## Nanominyo (Nov 5, 2017)

uuuuuh totally didn't follow any of this. I kinda treat my sona(s) as ocs. In the end they just represent important parts of me and my likings.
The reason I said, eh is my fursona doesn't even have a given specie. It's a canine and that's all I know but I just took some here and there, with no big things really, adding some candyfloss colored nose because I like that color combination. Anyway, I do have a story and such but if I should choose what represents me most do people call me a duck. I. Yeah. I am not gonna be a duck again. Was it for five years and people kept asking if I was a disney fan... I am, but when people compare you to donald duck then you just gonna give up.

I'll say the most important is to go with your guts when creating a fursona and love it so much that you never will go off with it-


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 5, 2017)

A fursona doesn't necessarily _have_ to be based on your personality. Yes its a character to represent you but it can be pretty much any species you want. I just went with a species i like for my main sona, despite me feeling like i have the personality of a cat moreso than a dragon. My secondary sona is a cat however.

I should also mention that racism does exist in the furry community just like every other community. You can't really claim that in such a vast group of people, there isn't a single racist person involved. Being respectful, modest and sociable is also not a requirement as there are many people who are rude (i've met several), self centered (met a few of these too), and shy (i'm like this sometimes).


----------



## Kiwaru (Nov 5, 2017)

I totally went with my favorite animal when picking out my 'sona species. 

To be honest, I think you should be _whatever you want to._ Part of being a furry is having the freedom to do just that, and as such I feel guidelines (in regards to character creation) don't necessarily do us much justice. Creativity is key, and you are only limited by yourself.

As far as social behavior goes, I'd say that if you have to question something you probably shouldn't be doing or saying it haha.


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 6, 2017)

Kiwaru said:


> I totally went with my favorite animal when picking out my 'sona species.
> 
> To be honest, I think you should be _whatever you want to._ Part of being a furry is having the freedom to do just that, and as such I feel guidelines (in regards to character creation) don't necessarily do us much justice. Creativity is key, and you are only limited by yourself.
> 
> As far as social behavior goes, I'd say that if you have to question something you probably shouldn't be doing or saying it haha.


You have reason but remeber: this is just an advice for new furries, it's a method that i found to make a fursona, obviously, you can do whatever you want!
but in my opinion it's better if the animal that you chose have a similar personality, although, my fursona is an iberian lynx so there's something i wanted to be out of my personality because you will not choose an animal that you don't like, even if their personality is the same than yours.


----------

